# BP Tanker Guys



## Galls (Sep 10, 2017)

I joined BP in 1982 first vessel British Tenacity, tramping around New Zealand & Australia, weeks of pure pleasure in Singapore whilst the powers that be decided where they wanted us to go. We went to Saudi and then down to Tanzania, picked up a stowaway! Travelled through the Suez to Baniyas, then down to West Africa, stowaway locked himself away! then Europe... he found a new home in Holland.... looking for anyone that may have been on the vessel at that time, brilliant time and set me up for a very interesting life at sea and ashore.


----------



## yung (Feb 23, 2015)

I was on the Tenacity from 5/4/82 to 12/8/82 I paid off in Western port.


----------

